# Big problem with raid controller!



## Solger (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello. FreeBSD 8 worked on raid0 by atacontrol(8). There are two disks in mirror. After hot nite without conditioner 1 disk dead in raid. Second disk with data worked normally but status of atacontrol(8) was Degraded. I got big mistake and get command in console: *atacontrol detach channel ata6*  - where second disk was been with system and data. In result system doesn't boot now and in console status of this disk is Offline Disk and status of raid Degraded. I can not nothing do in FreeBSD - only in raid console by cntrl-I - help -how can I atach this disk to raid again?


----------

